# Building an inch on the 'guns'.



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Not exactly guns anymore xD

So, is it possible to get a inch on my arms in a month? They're 15 and a quarter atm.


----------



## LeonJenkins (Sep 15, 2009)

Id like to put about 2" on my arms in the next few months and take them to 18 and a half inches... Im gonna do alot of power movements and heavy tricep movements... like close grip bench and skull crushers with a heavy dumbell and see where it gets me.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

dumb question but are you measuring them tensed or relaxed by your sides?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I find an inch on arms = about a stone of muscle overall on the body, so i would say it isn't possible in a month.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

You'd probably get an extra inch if you just superset away on a couple of basics and go for the pump mate. Wont last but you can get your arms blowing up like balloons!

Also I think its best to take your measurements arms out straight on non training day in centimetres, that way you can notice the tiny changes that happen.

So my right arm for instance out straight on non training day 44.5 cm me left one is 44 cm but i find it easier to see a gain that way cos half an inch can take 13 weeks to get on for keeps.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, just wandering. I seem to be gaining extremely fast, thought not all muscle. Going for the ol' table and nails diet approach but a bit more controlled.


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd add that 75% of muscle on arms is the triceps and the other 25% is the biceps so better to go for exercises that hit the triceps harder eg dips.


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

i read once in a magazin where tamer el-guindy added 1 inch to his arms, in 1 day lol. there was a workout block completed over 40minutes, then 20minutes rest. then he did this 6 times. that makes 6 hours of a pretty intense workout, and he was stackin stupid amoutns of supps in between but it actually worked. he added jsut under an inch to his arms, and he still had just under an inch a month laterr. pretty sick really...


----------

